# 12/21/10 Chicago's 4-5" event



## Pushin 2 Please

Just a few pictures I snapped. Only worked two trucks in the small storm.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just a few more.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks good. But I need to give you a lesson on stacking! :waving:


----------



## tls22

Ron great pics and the trucks look great....thanks for the pics.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1165342 said:


> Ron great pics and the trucks look great....thanks for the pics.....


Thanks Tim!:waving:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What? You can't thank me! RUDE!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry, thanks sully. And you really think you can stack higher? Come on! Push more, yes. Stack higher, well we both know that answer!:waving:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I meant I can stack higher with my machines! Now what you got to say playa! Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I can't. You win!


----------



## swtiih

Nice pictures, it looks like the snow could take that fence down


----------



## snorider075

nice pics! hopefully more to come for this weekend! merry christmas.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

swtiih;1165571 said:


> Nice pictures, it looks like the snow could take that fence down


Believe it or not, the snows isn't on the fence at all. It sure looks like it is. I'm sure to stay away since the fence is plastic. Thank you!:waving:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snorider075;1165573 said:


> nice pics! hopefully more to come for this weekend! merry christmas.


Thank you! Sounds like maybe a couple inches this weekend. Lets hope so.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its a no no against a stop sign........


----------



## the new boss 92

lol old dogg, nice photo shopping skills!


----------



## TKLAWN

nice comeback! Like the rigs too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thank you!:waving:


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ron nice pics!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ptllandscapeIL;1179343 said:


> ron nice pics!


Thank you. Lets hope for another storm so we can post more!:waving:


----------



## STIHL GUY

nice pictures


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

STIHL GUY;1181203 said:


> nice pictures


Thank you!:waving:


----------



## jlw876

Pushin 2 Please;1180708 said:


> Thank you. Lets hope for another storm so we can post more!:waving:


There talking we might get 4-5" Monday night into Tuesday. We'll see...wish I was a weather person. Only job where you don't have to be 100% right!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

jlw876;1183878 said:


> There talking we might get 4-5" Monday night into Tuesday. We'll see...wish I was a weather person. Only job where you don't have to be 100% right!


I sure hope your right. last I heard that storm is going well south and we"ll be lucky to see flurries! Man I hope your right.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

Yea i watched it rain all night on the 21st in milwaukee


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice pictures!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

J&R Landscaping;1190143 said:


> Nice pictures!


Thanks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Need more pics


----------



## ken643

Great pics! Nice to see some guys getting some snow and making a few bucks!!, Thanks for posting


----------



## cet

ken643;1536364 said:


> Great pics! Nice to see some guys getting some snow and making a few bucks!!, Thanks for posting


You know that was 2 years ago, correct?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

ha ha, old threads are great, lets bring them all back.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1535879 said:


> Need more pics


Need more snow!


cet;1539549 said:


> You know that was 2 years ago, correct?


If not, he does now!


Midwest BuildIt Inc;1539551 said:


> ha ha, old threads are great, lets bring them all back.


We kind of have to. Just to look at the fun we had. You know, when it use to snow!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Did those piles ever melt?


----------

